# 5 spots for free Betta fish pictures



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

YOU want a free picture of your precious baby then be one of the first to comment on this page and for a small fee I can send you this beautiful Picture along with a frame and a couple of extra surprises you interested send me a picture how you want the picture ex. color, no color, Black and White, charcoal. ONLY FIVE SPOTS HURRY!!!!!!!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
If you want an example shot send me a PM 
I will be posting #1 in a day or two #2 in 3-4 days #3 4-5 days #4 5-6 days and #5 in 6-7 days 
Prices for sending are from 1$ to 15$ depending on location


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Could we just get the digital picture for free, and not the frame and such? If so, I would like to reserve this spot.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Yeah totally give me a pic of your betta and ill get to drawing


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

jona31 said:


> YOU want a free picture of your precious baby then be one of the first to comment on this page and for a small fee I can send you this beautiful Picture along with a frame and a couple of extra surprises you interested send me a picture how you want the picture ex. color, no color, Black and White, charcoal. ONLY FIVE SPOTS HURRY!!!!!!!
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


The pictures will be digitally scanned after drawingand sent to the owner of the bettas


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Could we just get the digital picture for free, and not the frame and such? If so, I would like to reserve this spot.


Yeah totally give me a pic of your betta and ill get to drawing


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Only 4 more spots to go make sure you sendin your pics people
1.MattsBettas
2.IndigoBetta
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

heres Igneel's album

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=8274

i can't get any extras i'm afraid.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> heres Igneel's album
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=8274
> 
> i can't get any extras i'm afraid.


Thats totally fine


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ill get a picture to you tonight!!! But I already call the next spot


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

bettafishlover gets the third spot 
1.MattsBettas
2.indigobetta
3.Bettafishlover101
4.
5.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is my favorite boy Elliot  & I've been wanting to get a picture done of him for so long! Thanks!!:-D


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

& I would like him to be colored


----------



## BetterBetta22 (May 10, 2013)

Is there a spot left? If so can you do Hamlet? Artistic license to do him however you would like


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

*Igneel for IndigoBetta*

worked extremely hard here he is I can scan it and send it to you if you like


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

1.MattsBettas
2.indigobetta
3.Bettafishlover101
4.BetterBetta 
5.
1 More spot you guys all your fish are amazing


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its brilliant i love it:-D of course i would love it scanned:-D and if you don't mind the shipping cost to to the UK I would really love it sent.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> its brilliant i love it:-D of course i would love it scanned:-D and if you don't mind the shipping cost to to the UK I would really love it sent.


yeah totally it looks good I'll send the actual picture is that ok


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

jona31 said:


> yeah totally it looks good I'll send the actual picture is that ok


I can make one of indigo to if you want


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yes please i would love one of Indigo too thank you.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## ktmrox11 (May 19, 2013)

How much would it cost to have it shipped to Denver?


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

If its free,I'm in


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here draw my babies
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618
Although I don't want the frame


----------

